# Stay calm Dad...so far so good



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

This is pretty good 

What a wonderful little lady


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

)))) LOL
fantasstic of that little girl
thank´s for sharing it Abbott

Dennis


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Abbott:

I had seen that clip before, but is worth watching and listening to again…...Smart little girl.. Not many that age would know what to do, and to stay calm like she did is great…..even in her jammies…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

really sweet abbott

thanks for the share


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Funny stuff! I wonder how the dad made out in the end?


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Abbott. That put tears in my eyes.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Um Abbott? I won't tell anyone, but … I think your warm and fuzziy inside self is showing.  This was really sweet- and well, I guess I'll go get out of my jammies now.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rivergirl…...I wouldn't be too sure…....lol. Are you still in your jammies this time of day?..... ok….lol.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks abbot Great Clip


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

What a great little girl her daddy will never forget that.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wonderful!
Thanks, Abbott


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Rick- I work at home in the garage. I can remain in my jammies indefinately. Just get a bath and put on a clean pair before bed


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rivergirl: Gotcha….when you're at home like we are, you can do anything you want to…..you work in your jammies, and I'll stay in my sweats, especially since it's turning colder…... how about some spice tea?
Three baths and showers a week should take care of us…..lol…..or how about some hot cider. uuummm!!!!!


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

I wonder what that little girl decided to wear for her trip to the ER… That was really cute. I had a little girl who was just like that.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, when I'm not cooking and eating little children under a bridge somewhere I really like them


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Kids, generally, do really well when calling 911, they often times stay more calm than an adult or a teen would in similar situation. There are some amazing stories what kids can do if they are taught the proper use of 911. Those of you who have kids please teach them how to use 911 properly and not to be scared to call it if they need to.


----------

